# Big Ash bowl...



## Russell Eaton (Jun 19, 2011)

I said ASH!! Ok there is a Ambrosia Maple thrown in for good luck. The Ash is 13 3/4" and the Maple is 11 3/4".  The finish is spray Deft lacquer. Hope you enjoy.  RUssell


----------



## wizard (Jun 19, 2011)

Russell Eaton said:


> I said ASH!! Ok there is a Ambrosia Maple thrown in for good luck. The Ash is 13 3/4" and the Maple is 11 3/4".  The finish is spray Deft lacquer. Hope you enjoy.  RUssell



Russell,
Those are both beautiful bowls with really nice grain patterns. Beautiful finish. I've never had the courage to turn a bowl..but I have an admiration for those that do. Thanks so much for showing! Doc


----------



## David Keller (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice work, Russell!


----------



## JimB (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice, and big!


----------



## kludge77 (Jun 20, 2011)

Love them both, but really like the ash bottom. Super slick! Love that clean rounded look. 

Does it sit well?


----------



## Steve Busey (Jun 20, 2011)

That is a nice big round piece of ash - looks much bigger in person! 

DAMHIKT


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jun 20, 2011)

Peter I undercut the bowl a little at the bottom and it sits flat. It is a tad on the thick side and has a good heft to it. Thanks for the comments.  Russell


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 20, 2011)

Steve Busey said:


> That is a nice big round piece of ash - looks much bigger in person!
> 
> DAMHIKT




they do say that the camera adds 10 pounds...thus making the ash look even bigger!

Very nice bowls!


----------



## davinci27 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bowls look good.  You've come a long way from that first slimline.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 21, 2011)

Love the bowls, nice job.

Everybody likes a little ASH.

Lin.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 22, 2011)

Too much Ambrosia makes your Ash look big!

I like them both, but like the Ash one a little more.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 22, 2011)

holmqer said:


> Too much Ambrosia makes your Ash look big!
> 
> I like them both, but like the Ash one a little more.


Sheesh !!!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jun 23, 2011)

Ben just think I owe it all to you. Thanks for the starter pen. It was free but the true cost... 3 lathes later.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 23, 2011)

Where did you get such a big ash???  Great looking bowl.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jun 24, 2011)

holmqer said:


> Too much Ambrosia makes your Ash look big!
> 
> I like them both, but like the Ash one a little more.


That's more of the kind of response that I was expecting to get get.


----------

